# Recommendations on a German cookbook.



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

I'm looking to pick up a good German cookbook, wether its Bavarian or Swabian or any does not matter. Maybe 2 or 3 books even, does not need to be modern can be older cookbooks as well. Much appreciate the recommendations ahead of time!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Following....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

In print, The German Cookbook by Mimi Sheraton. I have this as an ebook.

The best ones I've found are out of print but can be found online used pretty readily. I usually use alibris.com for used books.

Lüchows German Cookbook by Jan Mitchell
The German Kitchen by Horst Scharfenberg As I recall there is another cookbook with this same title by someone else. Don't get that one.

The Art of German Cooking and Baking by Mrs Lina Meier is usually a reprint from the 1922 original with nonstandardized measurements. you'll have to do some interpretation and educated guessing. But the most complete on the topic I've seen. My copy is from a vanity press in India, but I've seen university press editions too.

Some of my favorite recipes come from two other books with small German sections.

The Frugal Gourmet on our Immigrant Ancestors by Jeff Smith. Ethnicities covered in other books are omitted. No Italian, Chinese or Greek sections
The American Heritage Cookbook by Better Homes and Gardens

If you're looking for the new lighter more contemporary interpretations, try The New German Cookbook by Jean Anderson/Hedy Würz. I don't find it as good as the earlier listings for my interests in the cuisine.

If you're looking for sausage instruction

https://www.meatsandsausages.com/sausages-by-country/german-sausages
Scroll down, long list of recipes at the end of that.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

@phatch I managed to find both books by Horst Scharfenberg, picked them up on amazon for 20 dollars for both, they seemed to be in good condition. Also picked up a reprint of The Art of German Cooking and Baking by Mrs Lina Meier from looks to be a 1950 reprint. These are the ones i picked up for now. I have the others saved. Thank you!


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

FoodFighter said:


> https://www.exlibris.ch/de/buecher-...r0CLCfpKHDjGcEd9V34aArjXEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I didn't like the Bunte cakes, but it's subjective. I've not posted the video yet.


I cant find a copy I can buy at the moment. Have it saved to keep an eye on.

If anyone else has more recommendations Ill gladly take them as well.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You can read The Art of German Cooking and Baking on-line.

https://archive.org/details/cu31924003575432/mode/2up


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

There's always something new that grabs my eye in that book. 

Page 116, No 43 Blackbirds

12 blackbirds
1/4 lb butter
1 pinch salt 
1 pinch pepper
1/2 tbsp of flour
1/2 tbsp of white wine
1/2 cup of water or broth
6 juniper berries

Stuffing
the intestines of the birds
2 1/2 rolls
1/2 tsp lemon juice
salt and pepper
2 tbsp butter

The Blackbirds must be fresh. They are cleaned, the head skinned, the eyes taken out and bill and claws chopped off a bit. The legs are turned inward, the right foot stuck through the eye sockets and the claws joined. The intestines are taken out and the gizzard removed. Juniper berries and the cleaned intestines are chopped fine, seasoned with salt, pepper, 1/2 teaspoonful of lemon juice and 2 tablespoons of butter. This stuffing is put into the birds and the openings closed, fastening with toothpicks. They are then closely packed into a pan and the browned hot butter poured on, seasoned with more salt pepper and 5 pulverized juniper berries, then fried 15 minutes, turning them over several times. The rolls are sliced and toasted, placed on a platter the birds arranged neatly on the toatst and remove the toothpicks. For the gravy, brown 1/2 tablespoonful of flour in the drippings, add water, wine, cook, strain, and serve with the birds.

You may drip some gravy on the toasted roll slices to make them more palatable. 

This all gives me more understanding of the nursery rhyme about the 4 and 20 blackbirds baked in a pie. I'm not sure why she lists the rolls as part of the stuffing though.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

Not sure where Ill be getting black birds except shooting them with a pellet gun in my back yard. Lol
Older recipe for sure. Maybe inspiration for the nursey rhyme?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Googling around, Biergarten Cookbook by Julia Skowronek seems pretty popular of late. Very mainstream and simple from what I can tell. I don't mean those words disparagingly either.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That does look like a good book. Be advised, though, that the themes is BAVARIAN so may only represent that region.


----------



## toffee (May 2, 2016)

Im okay with regional books as well. Im adding it to my list to look into more as well.


----------

